# Save Ol Red thread



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

We all need to lighten up. His thread yesterday was humorus to most of us, and offensive to others.
 Ol Red does as good of a job as anyone stirring the pot on this forum.
 The bottomline here, is that the majority of us would be good friends at a hunting club, and would probably say worse things in person then we actually type on here, and we would all laugh about it.
 Several of us come on this paricular forum to discuss our favorite sport, while others come on here to stir the pot. Doesn't matter either way to me, because both is what makes this forum good.

If you miss poor Ol' Red, show your support


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2009)

Ffrrrrtttttt...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I didn't see the entire thread but I did notice that it was gone. I totally agree that most all of us could share a hunting club and get along quite well. I even went so far as to explain that to a fellow forum member yesterday and was basically told to buzz off that he couldn't care less about being the least bit cordial. I've mixed it up with most everyone on here at some point or another over the last several years but I've always tried to keep it an actual discussion (with the occasional friendly jab) instead of a mud slinging contest. All that said, I miss Ol' Red already...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

what happened to red, did he get suspended?


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Man, here I am trying to have a decent sized "Friend's List" and Ol' Red goes and gets banned!!!  

Way to go Mack, way to work my numbers in the WRONG direction.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad somebody said something.  Ol Red never has anything good to add to any discussion.  Its nothing but SEC this or that, I hate OSU, GT are nerds... same old crap I heard when I was in 2nd grade.  Most of you guys I am sure are pretty good guys but I don't care if I ever meet Ol Red and if I did I'd make it known right quick that I sure as heck don't want to be his friend.  He's the kind of guy that probably got picked on a bunch in school and now he's all big and bad behind his keyboard.  If I ever meet him I'll have a few words for him and wouldn't mind taking him behind the ol' woodshed.  Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.  But he can't handle drinking bourbon so he sticks to Pina Coladas or some crap like that.  I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 5, 2009)

Did somebody get their panties wrinkled ?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2009)

Who are we talking about?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Man, here I am trying to have a decent sized "Friend's List" and Ol' Red goes and gets banned!!!
> 
> Way to go Mack, way to work my numbers in the WRONG direction.



Same here Kenn........ughhhhh..... I mean JR.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.



what?


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm glad somebody said something.  Ol Red never has anything good to add to any discussion.  Its nothing but SEC this or that, I hate OSU, GT are nerds... same old crap I heard when I was in 2nd grade.  Most of you guys I am sure are pretty good guys but I don't care if I ever meet Ol Red and if I did I'd make it known right quick that I sure as heck don't want to be his friend.  He's the kind of guy that probably got picked on a bunch in school and now he's all big and bad behind his keyboard.  If I ever meet him I'll have a few words for him and wouldn't mind taking him behind the ol' woodshed.  Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.  But he can't handle drinking bourbon so he sticks to Pina Coladas or some crap like that.  I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.



Wow!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm glad somebody said something.  Ol Red never has anything good to add to any discussion.  Its nothing but SEC this or that, I hate OSU, GT are nerds... same old crap I heard when I was in 2nd grade.  Most of you guys I am sure are pretty good guys but I don't care if I ever meet Ol Red and if I did I'd make it known right quick that I sure as heck don't want to be his friend.  He's the kind of guy that probably got picked on a bunch in school and now he's all big and bad behind his keyboard.  If I ever meet him I'll have a few words for him and wouldn't mind taking him behind the ol' woodshed.  Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.  But he can't handle drinking bourbon so he sticks to Pina Coladas or some crap like that.  I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.



What were you doing on that website?


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Who are we talking about?



Your favorite person.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Doc and Red know each other personally and are in fact friends.


Just HOW good of friends are they?



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I also know that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.


----------



## maker4life (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Just HOW good of friends are they?



well we werent "hot tub" friends...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Man, that's just wrong. Mack is like a fixture here. Hope this is a joke.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Man, here I am trying to have a decent sized "Friend's List" and Ol' Red goes and gets banned!!!
> 
> Way to go Mack, way to work my numbers in the WRONG direction.



Not to worry. You've still got all of the female members of the board on your list, right?



JR said:


> Your favorite person.



No, not my favorite. One of my favorites, maybe, but not my #1.

Us bald-headed guys got to stick together...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Not to worry. You've still got all of the female members of the board on your list, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont worry..... I'm still here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad you started this thread Stacy.  I agree, the vast majority of us would get along great if we met in person.  I know this because I have met a number of the regulars here on the sports forum.  I have yet to meet anybody that I didn't really enjoy talking to and don't want to see again regardless of team affiliation.  Heck two of the guys from this forum that I have met and like the most are Gators; Chadair and Sleeze.  

The problem here often times is that we are talking about something that we are all really passionate about.  Sometimes what is simply enthusiasm and school/team pride, boils over into something that it shouldn't.  Like Stacy said, a lot of us talk trash to each other.  These jabs are things that we would laugh about if we could see the other person's face or hear their tone of voice most of the time.  Those of us who know each other, know that none of it is meant in a spirit of animosity.

But I do think there is a line.  I'm not saying that I've never crossed it myself because I know that I have.  But there comes a point when if all that a person does is try and goad people and go out of their way to be obnoxious, they really should just be ignored.  These people are a small, small percentage and eventually realize that this isn't the place for them.   

Mack is my friend and I personally feel that he should not have been banned.  Especially considering the entire context in which these things were being said.  I sure hope he is allowed back and I feel that's only fair.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

bring back red.


----------



## BKA (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well we werent "hot tub" friends...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2009)

fulldraw74 said:


> Dont worry..... I'm still here.



I ain't worried...


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well we werent "hot tub" friends...



WOW, what a fortunate position for Red to have been in!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

HE GOT BANNED ?????

What rule did he break???


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> HE GOT BANNED ?????
> 
> What rule did he break???



Personal attacks?  Questioning the ethics and character of another?


----------



## OutFishHim (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> serves that Leghumper right.
> 
> I'm glad somebody said something.  Ol Red never has anything good to add to any discussion.  Its nothing but SEC this or that, I hate OSU, GT are nerds... same old crap I heard when I was in 2nd grade.  Most of you guys I am sure are pretty good guys but I don't care if I ever meet Ol Red and if I did I'd make it known right quick that I sure as heck don't want to be his friend.  He's the kind of guy that probably got picked on a bunch in school and now he's all big and bad behind his keyboard.  If I ever meet him I'll have a few words for him and wouldn't mind taking him behind the ol' woodshed.  Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.  But he can't handle drinking bourbon so he sticks to Pina Coladas or some crap like that.  I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.







Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well we werent "hot tub" friends...




Poor Mack.


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> What rule did he break???


That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Personal attacks?  Questioning the ethics and character of another?



It ain't like he ain't ever done that before. Why pull his plug now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> It ain't like he ain't ever done that before. Why pull his plug now?


for real!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

There's personal attacks and questions of character on here everyday


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> HE GOT BANNED ?????
> 
> What rule did he break???



In escence, what he did was give somebody the attention that they had been so desperate for.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> In escence, what he did was give somebody the attention that they had been so desperate for.



And that somebody could've ran and told the mods.....

Im not saying he DID, but it's a possibility


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> There's personal attacks and questions of character on here everyday



Not to mention the fact that the person he "attacked" pretty much took pride in the fact that he did the smae thing on what seemed like an hourly basis.  This person was screaming for attention on here every single day.  He got it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> In escence, what he did was give somebody the attention that they had been so desperate for.



i think this forum would be much better served, had the attention seeker been the one to take a walk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> And that somebody could've ran and told the mods.....
> 
> Im not saying he DID, but it's a possibility



Well this person does have a track record of doing that.  I think it's a safe bet that it happened again.  In fact, I was told as much by a very, very, reliable source.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i think this forum would be much better served, had the attention seeker been the one to take a walk.



Yep.  I agree 100%.  I pm'd two adminisrtors on Mack's behalf.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

south ga dawg said:


> well this person does have a tach record of doing that.  I think it's a safe bet that it happened again.  In fact, i was told as much by a very, very, reliable source.



shocker.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

dutchman said:


> It ain't like he ain't ever done that before. Why pull his plug now?



I guess after 17 and 1/2 strikes, you're out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> I guess after 17 and 1/2 strikes, you're out.



or once you've been told on 17 and 1/2 times.


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

yall stay on topic here Mack has been banned and the other person yall are talking about, acts and post the same way Mack does. He is just trying to  when he can (I hope thats what he is doing)

 And Doc, great 1st post, I hope you don't get banned next for it


----------



## Buck (Feb 5, 2009)

Hate to see a good man go...  RIP, Mac!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This person was screaming for attention on here every single day.  He got it.



You mean Supersport got Red banned?
Just kidding.

  I do believe Red said some things that were very questionable sometimes but overall seemed an alright fella.  I didn't see any of the thread that got him booted but wouldn't mind having him back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Personal attacks? Questioning the ethics and character of another?


 

Good Lord, (no pun intended) if that's the case then the entire Spiritual Debate Forum needs to be banned, and on occasion half the folks that post in the Political Forum.

I think a month or so ago the battle cry from a quarum of members was for consistancy in application of the rules and a baseline from which they are executed.

Seems that has yet to be established.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well this person does have a track record of doing that.  I think it's a safe bet that it happened again.  In fact, I was told as much by a very, very, reliable source.



You would lose that bet.  This questioning everything and crying "foul" isn't the way to go gents.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> And Doc, great 1st post, I hope you don't get banned next for it



I'm just picking up the standard from my fallen comrade.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Thinking it's not a permanant banning....  Maybe a 'timeout' for Mack!  Or a hoax (seen it before).


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Feb 5, 2009)

*Ol Red*

Maybe we could do a swap bring back Red if somebody like Rex offered to assume his suspension I'm just throwing it out there


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

MANNNNNNN,,,,,,this is a sad day.

Ole Red was a pot stirrer,,,,,,, but who wasnt?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> You would lose that bet.  This questioning everything and crying "foul" isn't the way to go gents.



Ok.  I just heard that the powers that be had been alerted.  I stand corrected.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  I just heard that the powers that be had been alerted.  I stand corrected.


They were, but not by the guy y'all are talking about.  By assuming the one the thread was about was the one that reported it, would be a bad assumption.  And we all know the story about assuming and assumptions.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Maybe we could do a swap bring back Red if somebody like Rex offered to assume his suspension I'm just throwing it out there



whatchoo talk'n bout cracka?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> They were, but not by the guy y'all are talking about.  By assuming the one the thread was about was the one that reported it, would be a bad assumption.  And we all know the story about assuming and assumptions.



I think it was just automatically "assumed" because that was the course of action that the offended took last time......

I know you mods have a hard time controlling stuff around here. Im a mod on another site and it aint a whole lot of fun and glory. There are bad folks on every board out there. But hopefully the good will continue to outweigh those.....We aint mad at ya


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 5, 2009)

Right on brother man. Couldn't have said it any better. 12 oz hand shake to you sir. 





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> serves that Leghumper right.
> 
> I'm glad somebody said something.  Ol Red never has anything good to add to any discussion.  Its nothing but SEC this or that, I hate OSU, GT are nerds... same old crap I heard when I was in 2nd grade.  Most of you guys I am sure are pretty good guys but I don't care if I ever meet Ol Red and if I did I'd make it known right quick that I sure as heck don't want to be his friend.  He's the kind of guy that probably got picked on a bunch in school and now he's all big and bad behind his keyboard.  If I ever meet him I'll have a few words for him and wouldn't mind taking him behind the ol' woodshed.  Typical UGA fan... I bet he wears those butt ugly black and red pants on a little popped collar polo shirt on gameday, too.  But he can't handle drinking bourbon so he sticks to Pina Coladas or some crap like that.  I also heard on another board that he had to move from Atlanta to Albany because he got caught in some swingers club up in Woodstock and his wife wouldn't put up with it anymore.  Sick.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> They were, but not by the guy y'all are talking about.  By assuming the one the thread was about was the one that reported it, would be a bad assumption.  And we all know the story about assuming and assumptions.



I sure do.  And there are some major ones posting around here sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm just picking up the standard from my fallen comrade.


 

In that case, you need to tone down your elocution. Your post was too obvious that it was typed from a Tech fan.

If you're going to assume the roll of your fallen UGA comrade your posts will need to be much coarser and disjointed.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I sure do.  And there are some major ones posting around here sometimes.



HEY!  

I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread is gone in


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

............3


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

2..........


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Personal attacks?  Questioning the ethics and character of another?



Not Red!!


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

1..........


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> This thread is gone in


It's still good to go... you can stop counting.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Feb 5, 2009)

*Ol Red*

Red & i had a problem awhile back and i expressed my displeasure with what he had wrritten but i NEVER would have stooped so low as to repeat a "rumor" from another source about him or his family That is way over any line in my book. Perhaps we all need to step away from the computer and think before typing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 5, 2009)

What the heck happened?

I didn't see his thread that got wacked so I have no idea what he said.

All I know is he has bashed my beloved Buckeyes more times than I can remember but I have never had a problem with it. I have always tried to take it all in stride. It's just all in fun to me. I don't think there is anyone on this site that has taken more abuse than me the last couple of years. The bottom line is this is so small in the grand scheme of life it's just not worth getting upset about.
The truth of the matter is if we all got together for a weekend of hunting we would all have a great time together, well, unless any bama boys showed up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> HEY!
> 
> I resemble that remark!!!!



Not aimed at you brother.  The target it was intended for knows who they are.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Perhaps we all need to step away from the computer and think before typing.


That would be a good idea.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 5, 2009)

Well someone is going to have to fill in the void when it time to bash the big10 or OSU.I hate to hear this.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

CrackerBoyd said:


> Red & i had a problem awhile back and i expressed my displeasure with what he had wrritten but i NEVER would have stooped so low as to repeat a "rumor" from another source about him or his family That is way over any line in my book. Perhaps we all need to step away from the computer and think before typing.



rumor shmumor...  there is photographic evidence of him in a hot tub with a bunch of 18-22 year old men!!!  what more proof do you need???


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Well someone is going to have to feel in the void when it time to bash the big10 or OSU.I hate to hear this.



hopefully this is temporary.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

crackerboyd said:


> red & i had a problem awhile back and i expressed my displeasure with what he had wrritten but i never would have stooped so low as to repeat a "rumor" from another source about him or his family That is way over any line in my book. perhaps we all need to step away from the computer and think before typing.



yep...............


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

Free Ol Red... I ain't playin... you here me....


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> The truth of the matter is if we all got together for a weekend of hunting we would all have a great time together, well, unless any bama boys showed up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> What the heck happened?
> 
> I didn't see his thread that got wacked so I have no idea what he said.
> 
> ...



good post. i assumed you just showed up to poke the body with a stick. I hope the decision will be reconsidered but i know that's unlikely.


----------



## proside (Feb 5, 2009)

*you really ought to be ashamed.*



South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  I just heard that the powers that be had been alerted.  I stand corrected.



I talk  WAY too much trash on here. But I never have attacked anyone personally.

My 1st avatar  I had on here was a pic of my son and I on a deer stand. I had UGA people here come out make same sex accusations on here and alot of you regulars laughed and thought it was great!

Why? Because I say SCOREBOARD or 49 -10

I did not report anyone, I changed my avatar and continued to keep my smack talk to the football forum!

Now I put up a avatar with my wife on there and you guys attack her and say she looks like a man and make fun of her and myself over some lies  from some lame UGA fan. 

I never saw the post but just logged on and had a bunch of PM's telling me of the thread and accusing me of reporting the guy!

I never reported him and Have come to expect post and threads from UGA Fans that personally attack me because they cant handle loosing to FLA 16 out of19 years and me telling them about it every time they say something stupid about Fla.

There is a big difference in screaming 49-10 and someone accusing you of improper relations with your son, or saying your wife looks like a man!

I really think who ever participated in that thread ought to be ashamed of themselves!

For the record again I did not and have not reported anyone!

From one Fla Fan to another who started this thread I hope your FRIEND is allowed back on he certainly must be someone you look up too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Well someone is going to have to feel in the void when it time to bash the big10 or OSU.I hate to hear this.


 

Don't you mean "fill" ??? or have you been talking to Hooked on Quack??


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't you mean "fill" ??? or have you been talking to Hooked on Quack??



Knowing accubond, he meant phil


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

proside said:


> I talk  WAY too much trash on here. But I never have attacked anyone personally.
> 
> My 1st avatar  I had on here was a pic of my son and I on a deer stand. I had UGA people here come out make same sex accusations on here and alot of you regulars laughed and thought it was great!
> 
> ...



Speaking from a UGA fan perspective I feel personally attacked....


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> rumor shmumor...  there is photographic evidence of him in a hot tub with a bunch of 18-22 year old men!!!  what more proof do you need???


You sir, should be ashamed!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

proside said:


> I talk  WAY too much trash on here. But I never have attacked anyone personally.
> 
> My 1st avatar  I had on here was a pic of my son and I on a deer stand. I had UGA people here come out make same sex accusations on here and alot of you regulars laughed and thought it was great!
> 
> ...



First of all, you don't need to spend any of your time adressing me.  There is nothing that has ever come out of your mouth since you cursed us with your presence that has been worth hearing.

As for the stuff that was said about your son, I find it utterly disgusting.  Anybody who would say something like that is freaking sick.  So you can take that somewhere else.  I told Kev that I had absolutly no use for that kind of garbage when he told me that that had been said to you.

Don't get on your high horse with me partner.   

I find it funny that you think you have the moral high ground here.

Your incessant crying about personal attacks are a joke.  You make personal attacks EVERYDAY.  

As for remarks about your wife, I didn't make any.

You have been wanting this very thing from day one.  You have dedicaterd every minute of your time on here to trying to get attention.  Well, now you got it.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Good grief. 


When do pitchers and catchers report?

Or better yet, when does spring practice start?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> First of all, you don't need to spend any of your time adressing me.  There is nothing that has ever come out of your mouth since you cursed us with your presence that has been worth hearing.
> 
> As for the stuff that was said about your son, I find it utterly disgusting.  Anybody who would say something like that is freaking sick.  So you can take that somewhere else.  I told Kev that I had absolutly no use for that kind of garbage when he told me that that had been said to you.
> 
> ...



some folks just aren't worth wasting your time with.


----------



## proside (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> First of all, you don't need to spend any of your time adressing me.  There is nothing that has ever come out of your mouth since you cursed us with your presence that has been worth hearing.
> 
> As for the stuff that was said about your son, I find it utterly disgusting.  Anybody who would say something like that is freaking sick.  So you can take that somewhere else.  I told Kev that I had absolutly no use for that kind of garbage when he told me that that had been said to you.
> 
> ...




Yea, you were not saying that to me when I let your bud off the hook on a year long avatar bet!

Since your not ashamed

I dont feel bad telling ya this AGAIN 49-10 baby
49-10 and scoreboard


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


>



Does that mean he can start counting down again?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread about run it's course do you think?  Anything good gonna come out of it?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

JD said:


> Does that mean he can start counting down again?


   

It is gettin' old.......


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> MANNNNNNN,,,,,,this is a sad day.
> 
> Ole Red was a pot stirrer,,,,,,, but who wasnt?



That is a FACT!!!



Handgunner said:


> You would lose that bet.  This questioning everything and crying "foul" isn't the way to go gents.




Then how do we go about it?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> This thread about run it's course do you think?  Anything good gonna come out of it?



I hope some good will come out of it...........but i am guessing it wont.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

proside said:


> Yea, you were not saying that to me when I let your bud off the hook on a year long avatar bet!
> 
> Since your not ashamed
> 
> ...



It's clear that you never learn.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> This thread about run it's course do you think?  Anything good gonna come out of it?



Well, there is always the argument that those who wanted attention, and that may be in the center of this whole debate, are sure getting their fair share of it now....  No sense in pulling/locking it down.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

proside said:


> Yea, you were not saying that to me when I let your bud off the hook on a year long avatar bet!
> 
> Since your not ashamed
> 
> ...



I thought that was because you realized how much of a jerk you have been and decided to change. But I guess not. 


Oh Uh I better watch out...


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

3....


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

OK gents lets back up...


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

JD said:


> 3....



NOOOOOOOOOOOO, start at 10


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Good grief.
> 
> When do pitchers and catchers report?



9 more days.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

2...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2009)

would someone notify Obama that there is a problem here. He can fix anything and everything.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

OK... I'll say it. If I weren't a Dawg fan Ol' Red would rub me the wrong way. No doubt about it. But he's taken the time to get to know several of the guys on this forum outside of this board regardless of team affiliation and they all vouch for him as being a pretty good dude despite his swinger lifestyle  As far as proside goes, he's rubbed most all of us the wrong way at some point and I think most of us would agree that he's come on here to deliberately be a word that will get edited if I type it. I think that people are used to taking part in sports forums in a way that we don't really do here. We all share a common lifestyle in that we're all outdoorsmen and the principles that we share run as deep or deeper than who we pull for on Saturdays. I've seen several guys come onto this forum and act like they are on a board like scout or rivals and everything has to be a one up or a slam against anyone who doesn't agree with you. Then eventually they see that we're really all buds here in the end and they tone it down a bit and become part of the crew. I'm willing to give proside the benefit of the doubt once again and assume that he'll fall into that category as well. I explained this very thing to him yesterday and he said he could give two hoots about what anyone on here thought about him and that he wasn't here to be friendly to people who thought Tim Tebow wouldn't make a good pro... (he really said that). I, in return made fun of his socks and his garbage can...  If that ticked him off, I'll be man enough to offer him an apology this one time and welcome him to the Sports Talk forum. I think it'd only be fair for the mods to get Red and proside to shake hands and let's all press on like the dysfunctional family that we are.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> That is a FACT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in the rules and regulations that everyone was supposed to read when signing up and registering here, it says...



> The rules are not open for discussion on the open forums. If you have issues or concerns or questions about a rule feel free to PM a mod or admin and as always your concerns or suggestions will be taken into consideration. Do not use the open forum to "call out" a mod or admin for implementation of the rules.



All the rules and regulations can be found here...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=192

So, the correct way would be to PM myself, or another admin or mod and cry "foul".


----------



## proside (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's clear that you never learn.



16 out of 19 ...you really need to recruit some better players


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> would someone notify Obama that there is a problem here. He can fix anything and everything.



Obama and Ole Red dont like each other either.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> First of all, you don't need to spend any of your time adressing me.  There is nothing that has ever come out of your mouth since you cursed us with your presence that has been worth hearing.
> 
> As for the stuff that was said about your son, I find it utterly disgusting.  Anybody who would say something like that is freaking sick.  So you can take that somewhere else.  I told Kev that I had absolutly no use for that kind of garbage when he told me that that had been said to you.
> 
> ...




Brad be careful, don't want you to get banned as well.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> would someone notify Obama that there is a problem here. He can fix anything and everything.



Yea, but it will cost us working people.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> would someone notify Obama that there is a problem here. He can fix anything and everything.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO, start at 10



 What if you just say 1....


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

proside said:


> From one Fla Fan to another who started this thread I hope your FRIEND is allowed back on he certainly must be someone you look up too!


Red is too short for me to look up too.

and I agree some lines were definately crossed. But I think the same could be said about a lot of threads on here. With this being on the web, and the majority of people not knowing each other, I think it's human nature for people to assume the worst out of posters. And I can just speak for myself, but when you participate on an open forum and talk smack in every thread, before adding anything positive, then what happened is expected. I've got no problems with any of your post, because I'm a GATOR fan as well. But had you been a fan from one of the others, I would have reacted the same as the other guys And I'm sure you was just having a good time in posting what you did, but the fact that no one knows you (other than Kevina), and you never posted in the sports forum before, these other guys were offended.

 I say Free Red, and we all get together for a group hug


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I thought that was because you realized how much of a jerk you have been and decided to change. But I guess not.
> 
> 
> Oh Uh I better watch out...



Ditto, Supersport


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Good grief.
> 
> 
> When do pitchers and catchers report?
> ...


It's hockey season JR!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Well, there is always the argument that those who wanted attention, and that may be in the center of this whole debate, are sure getting their fair share of it now....  No sense in pulling/locking it down.


Well then we get into that whole mud-slinging competition that we have to referee...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Where'd Doc Holiday go???

I wasn't done with him yet....


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Brad be careful, don't want you to get banned as well.


It really takes a lot to get banned around here.. despite popular belief.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Well then we get into that whole mud-slinging competition that we have to referee...


 

So you're saying that you DON'T moderate the SF or the PF huh?


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> Red is too short for me to look up too.
> 
> and I agree some lines were definately crossed. But I think the same could be said about a lot of threads on here. With this being on the web, and the majority of people not knowing each other, I think it's human nature for people to assume the worst out of posters. And I can just speak for myself, but when you participate on an open forum and talk smack in every thread, before adding anything positive, then what happened is expected. I've got no problems with any of your post, because I'm a GATOR fan as well. But had you been a fan from one of the others, I would have reacted the same as the other guys And I'm sure you was just having a good time in posting what you did, but the fact that no one knows you (other than Kevina), and you never posted in the sports forum before, these other guys were offended.
> 
> I say Free Red, and we all get together for a group hug



X2.............Everybody gather around,,,for a group hug.        OH yeah,,,,,,,free Red.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So you're saying that you DON'T moderate the SF or the PF huh?



Don't forget about them duck boys....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Where'd Doc Holiday go???
> 
> I wasn't done with him yet....



I'm your Huckleberry...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm your Huckleberry...



cheeseball...


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> X2.............Everybody gather around,,,for a group hug.        OH yeah,,,,,,,free Red.



I'm with freeing red, but I don't swing the way you gators do. Will this hug include Tebow or a kiss? If so count me out.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 9 more days.



Oh good.  Maybe we could get together for a 'Business Man's Special' one afternoon at the Ted to take in a game!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> cheeseball...



the situation called for cheesiness to aid in lightening up the somber mood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm your Huckleberry...


 

Was that a pic of the LSWho team that Ol' Red was in the petri dish with?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> OK... I'll say it. If I weren't a Dawg fan Ol' Red would rub me the wrong way. No doubt about it. But he's taken the time to get to know several of the guys on this forum outside of this board regardless of team affiliation and they all vouch for him as being a pretty good dude despite his swinger lifestyle  As far as proside goes, he's rubbed most all of us the wrong way at some point and I think most of us would agree that he's come on here to deliberately be a word that will get edited if I type it. I think that people are used to taking part in sports forums in a way that we don't really do here. We all share a common lifestyle in that we're all outdoorsmen and the principles that we share run as deep or deeper than who we pull for on Saturdays. I've seen several guys come onto this forum and act like they are on a board like scout or rivals and everything has to be a one up or a slam against anyone who doesn't agree with you. Then eventually they see that we're really all buds here in the end and they tone it down a bit and become part of the crew. I'm willing to give proside the benefit of the doubt once again and assume that he'll fall into that category as well. I explained this very thing to him yesterday and he said he could give two hoots about what anyone on here thought about him and that he wasn't here to be friendly to people who thought Tim Tebow wouldn't make a good pro... (he really said that). I, in return made fun of his socks and his garbage can...  If that ticked him off, I'll be man enough to offer him an apology this one time and welcome him to the Sports Talk forum. I think it'd only be fair for the mods to get Red and proside to shake hands and let's all press on like the dysfunctional family that we are.


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Well then we get into that whole mud-slinging competition that we have to referee...



True.  But for some of us bystanders this is better than PPV.  


And slightly off topic, did someone really refer to dude's wife looking like a man?    That was low!!!  Funny, but low.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I'm with freeing red, but I don't swing the way you gators do. Will this hug include Tebow or a kiss? If so count me out.


 

Too bad TBone didn't go pro, so he could have ended his college days on a winning season.

Next year is not going to be so kind to him...


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> he said he could give two hoots about what anyone on here thought about him and that he wasn't here to be friendly to people who thought Tim Tebow wouldn't make a good pro... (he really said that). I, in return made fun of his socks and his garbage can...  .


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> X2.............Everybody gather around,,,for a group hug.        OH yeah,,,,,,,free Red.



Hands above the waist please, while embracing in a group hug.


Thanks,

Management.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> True.  But for some of us bystanders this is better than PPV.
> 
> 
> And slightly off topic, did someone really refer to dude's wife looking like a man?    That was low!!!  Funny, but low.


If it were someone saying that about my wife I would not find it funny one bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Hands above the waist please, while embracing in a group hug.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 

Count me out, I know too many of you boys and how good you are with photo shop....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>



agreed. great post. Still plan to have lunch on occasional Fridays with him.
Not sure, but i think this thread is on a death watch. i think i've seen 5 different Mod's checking it out. Ol Red would be proud.


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

JR said:


> Hands above the waist please, while embracing in a group hug.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Your not gonna lock this down are you JR?


----------



## JR (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> If it were someone saying that about my wife I would not find it funny one bit.



Sorry Delton.  I guess, knowing most of these personalities on here, I wouldn't think twice about it (heck, I'd wonder when they saw my wife in the AM before her make-up)   Just kidding sweetie, if you're reading this!  Anywho, just funny how far-fetched it seemed is all D.  Funny as in crazy comment, not funny as it actual intent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> agreed. great post. Still plan to have lunch on occasional Fridays with him.
> Not sure, but i think this thread is on a death watch. i think i've seen 5 different Mod's checking it out. Ol Red would be proud.



Yep.  I've seen the sharks circling for a while now.  They smell that blood and there's no holding them back.  You gonna make the lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Was that a pic of the LSWho team that Ol' Red was in the petri dish with?



LSU was busy kicking our butts while Red was recreating a low country boil with the Doggies' d-line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> LSU was busy kicking our butts while Red was recreating a low country boil with the Doggies' d-line.


 
Boiling shrimp....


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Someone start a Lane Kiffin thread.  I haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Too bad TBone didn't go pro, so he could have ended his college days on a winning season.
> 
> Next year is not going to be so kind to him...



Hopefully!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Someone start a Lane Kiffin thread.  I haven't seen one in a long time.



Give me a few. I'll see if i can find something that ties Kiffin and Tebow together.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Boiling shrimp....



and 2 small new potatoes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Hopefully!!!


 

OH, no HOPE needed.

I feel confident about this one.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Someone start a Lane Kiffin thread.  I haven't seen one in a long time.



Just wait a minute, he will make the news again in a minute


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dang, Did I miss something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Dang, Did I miss something?


 

Get back in there, you forgot to flush.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

Where did everyone go? Trying to catch your breath?


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Get back in there, you forgot to flush.





kevina said:


> Where did everyone go? Trying to catch your breath?



I think Scooter reminded everyone that there was some other pressing business

FREE OL" RED


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> Where did everyone go? Trying to catch your breath?


Beer run


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> Beer run


 

Good goobly woobly, thanks for the reminder.
BRB!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

I just passed a guy in front of the beer store in Wetumpka Alabama that had a can set out with a sign on it that said "Free Ol' Red"... I tossed a dime in and poured out a Coors Light in his memory...


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> FREE OL" RED


I concur!



scooter1 said:


> Good goobly woobly, thanks for the reminder.
> BRB!!!!



No problem scooter.  Tighten up though...


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I just passed a guy in front of the beer store in Wetumpka Alabama that had a can set out with a sign on it that said "Free Ol' Red"... I tossed a dime in and poured out a Coors Light in his memory...


For my homey...


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ggCU8Vibdus&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ggCU8Vibdus&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Too funny!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

greene dawg,,,,,,,you on a role man.......


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks Greene I have to wipe the tear out of my eye....................................................... from laughing


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

*free ol red.*


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Saddam says...


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure  Ol Red is a good guy when he's met in person,but my experience wasn't in person. Aside from bashing other conference's ,which is fine with me,it was the approach. He put words in my mouth and continued to do so after I asked him to show  where and when, and he couldn't. His attacks were uncalled for. I never saw a smiley face behind a comment from him.His first Pm to me was" You on here looking for little boys? You dirty old man." Trust me it wasn't meant to be a joke. I appreciate you folks that have met him and know him and support him,but I've never heard a good word towards me from him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2009)

Resica said:


> I'm sure Ol Red is a good guy when he's met in person,but my experience wasn't in person. Aside from bashing other conference's ,which is fine with me,it was the approach. He put words in my mouth and continued to do so after I asked him to show where and when, and he couldn't. His attacks were uncalled for. I never saw a smiley face behind a comment from him.His first Pm to me was" You on here looking for little boys? You dirty old man." Trust me it wasn't meant to be a joke. I appreciate you folks that have met him and know him and support him,but I've never heard a good word towards me from him.


 
He didn't cotton to yankees too well....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh I rememmber how he couldnt take UA beating THuga...  What a baby he turned out to be that day...


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> He didn't cotton to yankees too well....



He's a Confederate?


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> He didn't cotton to yankees too well....



I'd expect nothing less...


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh I rememmber how he couldnt take UA beating THuga...  What a baby he turned out to be that day...



There are alot on every team that can't take getting beat. Not just him, even the Mighty Tide has them and yes they are on this forum!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sure if he is gone.  It was justified.  I think of several times involving dog hunting that he could/should have been gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> There are alot on every team that can't take getting beat. Not just him, even the Mighty Tide has them and yes they are on this forum!!!



No,  he just cant take it ...It was bad that day.


----------



## Buck (Feb 5, 2009)

Red is supposed to back at Midnight tonight.  Ya'll tune in then...


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No,  he just cant take it ...It was bad that day.



Never said he couldn't take it, all I am saying is there is alot more on here like him, that can't take it.


----------



## GAX (Feb 5, 2009)

DUDE!!! I can't believe this, Ol' Red, "gave and took  ", unlike some on here who can "give", but obviously can't "take".
Red is a great guy... I'm in for "Bring Him Back"...


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Red is supposed to back at Midnight tonight.  Ya'll tune in then...



you brownnosing with the admins again


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> DUDE!!! I can't believe this, Ol' Red, "gave and took  ", unlike some on here who can "give", but obviously can't "take".
> Red is a great guy... I'm in for "Bring Him Back"...



He gave alright!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody seen Red


----------



## Buck (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> you brownnosing with the admins again



Always...


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Red is supposed to back at Midnight tonight.  Ya'll tune in then...


you got a link?


buck#4 said:


> Always...



figures


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Red is supposed to back at Midnight tonight.  Ya'll tune in then...


when is that?  central time.  i'll be here


----------



## sleeze (Feb 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Umxq3JMPjwQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Umxq3JMPjwQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jdgator (Feb 5, 2009)

OK Gents, lets all take a deep breath and not blow this out of proportion. It could be that Ole Red will get to come back in a few days. Who knows... As long as we keep the attacks from being personal everything should be fine. We really dont want to get into an "Us versus the Mods" scenario like in the duck hunting forum. That ruined the place.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

A few of you know me even though I don't post much on here. I prefer to sit back and read through the threads and laugh. Seems like a there's a lot of discontent with the way things are handled here with most people wanting the rules and standards to just be applied fairly to all. That being said, that's not my fight.

I met Ol' Red last year at a lunch with a few of the guys who post on here at GON. He can be annoying at times but so can 99% of us who root for our favorite team. He is actually a pretty good guy once you get to know him (even though he is a UGA fan) although I do not know him all that well. However, I think everyone needs to realize that this is a forum to discuss your favorite hunting/sports topic and talk a little smack to others. It is a forum, not your whole life. If you get all upset because someone posted something offensive to you maybe you should either: ignore it and move on with life, reply back and move on with life, or quit posting here and move on with life. But please remember as with all things in life, don't dish it out if you can't take it. I suggest that you bring Ol' Red back on here after making him stand in the corner a bit.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think that anyone is upset with the mods. They do a great job that most of us wouldn't volunteer to do. I tip my hat to the mods of this site. I think they do a great job.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I don't think that anyone is upset with the mods. They do a great job that most of us wouldn't volunteer to do. I tip my hat to the mods of this site. I think they do a great job.



 Suck up. 


J/K with ya.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





But sure enough, props to the mods. Their job is thankless and surely frustrating


----------



## Resica (Feb 5, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Red is supposed to back at Midnight tonight.  Ya'll tune in then...


So exciting,I can't wait!!!


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

hey greene dawg, do you have a slower version, I can't read that fast


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> But sure enough, props to the mods. Their job is thankless and surely frustrating




You too? 



SuperSport said:


> Suck up.
> 
> 
> J/K with ya.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> hey greene dawg, do you have a slower version, I can't read that fast



You'll have to open it up on a slower PC...  Find one with a Gamecock sticker on it...


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


> hey greene dawg, do you have a slower version, I can't read that fast



retread


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2009)

topcat said:


> retread


----------



## topcat (Feb 5, 2009)

chadair said:


>



Ha, but seriously... FREE RED


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2009)

free red!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2009)

sleeze said:


> MANNNNNNN,,,,,,this is a sad day.
> 
> Ole Red was a pot stirrer,,,,,,, but who wasnt?



I hate pot stirrin'


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> They were, but not by the guy y'all are talking about.  By assuming the one the thread was about was the one that reported it, would be a bad assumption.  And we all know the story about assuming and assumptions.



Do tell


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm your Huckleberry...



You're no daisy


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> A few of you know me even though I don't post much on here. I prefer to sit back and read through the threads and laugh. Seems like a there's a lot of discontent with the way things are handled here with most people wanting the rules and standards to just be applied fairly to all. That being said, that's not my fight.
> 
> I met Ol' Red last year at a lunch with a few of the guys who post on here at GON. He can be annoying at times but so can 99% of us who root for our favorite team. He is actually a pretty good guy once you get to know him (even though he is a UGA fan) although I do not know him all that well. However, I think everyone needs to realize that this is a forum to discuss your favorite hunting/sports topic and talk a little smack to others. It is a forum, not your whole life. If you get all upset because someone posted something offensive to you maybe you should either: ignore it and move on with life, reply back and move on with life, or quit posting here and move on with life. But please remember as with all things in life, don't dish it out if you can't take it. I suggest that you bring Ol' Red back on here after making him stand in the corner a bit.



It appears to me that you are implying that the target of Ol Reds personal attacks complained to the Mods about them, which is not the case. Proside never even saw the post, none of them. Proside has been at the hospital with his wife who had some pretty serious surgery. He found out about the post through PM's and the thread had been removed before he had ever seen them, so IMO your blame should be directed else where. Lets not make Ol Red the victim here no matter how great a guy he is. (and I am sure he is) Dishing it out and taking it is a must on here, but it needs to stay within the boundaries of sports. (Not kids and wifes) You all may not agree when I say this but I talk a lot of smack on here but try to keep it sports oriented. IMO, that is where all smack needs to be directed.

RTR!!!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm respectfully calling on the "powers to be" to pardon 'Ol Red and release him with credit for time served.


Heck, tax cheats get less punishment!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys,
I've been gone for awhile,...looks like I've missed a lot.
I'm sorry for Ol Red, i've gone toe to toe with many on here,...mostly just your run of the mill trash talk, pot stirring and the occasional impassioned smack down.
Nothing that I would not do face to face over a few adult beverages, and shake hands afterwards.
I don't know what constitutes a "banning", but i don't think that I've ever seen anything on here that was too out of line,...ridiculous sure, but not overthetop.
I'm sorry for Red, hope he comes back...he may still owe me $10.00 next season


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> It appears to me that you are implying that the target of Ol Reds personal attacks complained to the Mods about them, which is not the case. Proside never even saw the post, none of them. Proside has been at the hospital with his wife who had some pretty serious surgery. He found out about the post through PM's and the thread had been removed before he had ever seen them, so IMO your blame should be directed else where. Lets not make Ol Red the victim here no matter how great a guy he is. (and I am sure he is) Dishing it out and taking it is a must on here, but it needs to stay within the boundaries of sports. (Not kids and wifes) You all may not agree when I say this but I talk a lot of smack on here but try to keep it sports oriented. IMO, that is where all smack needs to be directed.
> 
> RTR!!!



I am not implying anything about nor blaming Proside. My post was a generalization about what I see and hear about what goes on here. So I don't see where you justify your first sentence through my words. Maybe you should reread my post. The point is that there is so much more to life than getting your britches in a wad over what someone may or may not have said on an Internet forum.


----------



## GAX (Feb 5, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I hate pot stirrin'


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

comeaux said:


> i am not implying anything about nor blaming proside. My post was a generalization about what i see and hear about what goes on here. So i don't see where you justify your first sentence through my words. Maybe you should reread my post. The point is that there is so much more to life than getting your britches in a wad over what someone may or may not have said on an internet forum.



10-4


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> It appears to me that you are implying that the target of Ol Reds personal attacks complained to the Mods about them, which is not the case. Proside never even saw the post, none of them. Proside has been at the hospital with his wife who had some pretty serious surgery. He found out about the post through PM's and the thread had been removed before he had ever seen them, so IMO your blame should be directed else where. Lets not make Ol Red the victim here no matter how great a guy he is. (and I am sure he is) Dishing it out and taking it is a must on here, but it needs to stay within the boundaries of sports. (Not kids and wifes) You all may not agree when I say this but I talk a lot of smack on here but try to keep it sports oriented. IMO, that is where all smack needs to be directed.
> 
> RTR!!!



Words go for everyone right? Not just us trouble making Dawgs, right?


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Do tell



Yeah please tell us.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice Sig Line Brad, and boys.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

*Free Red*

had to get in one more before I turned in....

ya'll boys don't forget to turn the light off


----------



## sleeze (Feb 6, 2009)

free red


----------



## Holton (Feb 6, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yrUq6qoj6uE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Hehehe....

It was worth reading through all these posts this morning..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 6, 2009)

JR said:


> Sorry Delton.  I guess, knowing most of these personalities on here, I wouldn't think twice about it (heck, I'd wonder when they saw my wife in the AM before her make-up)   Just kidding sweetie, if you're reading this!  Anywho, just funny how far-fetched it seemed is all D.  Funny as in crazy comment, not funny as it actual intent.



Dangit JR!  You are supposed to be getting "out" of trouble!  You're making it worse! You cant even kid about these things.  Im telling.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> If it were someone saying that about my wife I would not find it funny one bit.



Come on now...its only not funny if its true.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2009)

I have given this problem a great deal of thought (as I read this thread) and since dueling is now outlawed  I think the best and most diplomatic solution is that we hold a vote.  The vote is whether to allow Ol' Red back on and boot Proside off or to just boot Proside off.  There is only one rule to this vote.  You must be from Georgia to vote. 

I know some will say this is unfair, but I would quickly come to Proside's defense, if there was even a smidgen of defensible material there to defend. 

I vote "Return Ol' Red"!


----------



## proside (Feb 6, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I have given this problem a great deal of thought (as I read this thread) and since dueling is now outlawed  I think the best and most diplomatic solution is that we hold a vote.  The vote is whether to allow Ol' Red back on and boot Proside off or to just boot Proside off.  There is only one rule to this vote.  You must be from Georgia to vote.
> 
> I know some will say this is unfair, but I would quickly come to Proside's defense, if there was even a smidgen of defensible material there to defend.
> 
> I vote "Return Ol' Red"!



Considering I had Zero post on that thread, I can see where you have a leg to stand on!

Do you realize that we dont even look at UGA as a rival aymore?

You  have to win more games to be considered a rival, actually we could make our game with you a HOMECOMING game.


As far as Ol red, bring him back those are the type of fans we ENJOY talking SMACK ABOUT THEIR FOOTBALL TEAM,it gets them so upset they cant take it!

Hate me all you want, The gators football team is the ones that are beating you 16 out of 19 years!

Dont shoot the messenger!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I think the best and most diplomatic solution is that we hold a vote.  The vote is whether to allow Ol' Red back on and boot Proside off or to just boot Proside off.  "!




now that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2009)

proside said:


> Considering I had Zero post on that thread, I can see where you have a leg to stand on!
> 
> Do you realize that we dont even look at UGA as a rival aymore?
> 
> As far as Ol red, bring him back those are the type of fans we ENJOY talking SMACK ABOUT THEIR FOOTBALL TEAM,it gets them so upset they cant take it!



I didn't even read the thread in question ... I base my opinion on your entire body of work ... hmmm work doesn't seem to really fit ... I'll think about that.

Got nothing to do with Gators, its all about the person on the keyboard.  Your keyboard seems to be stuck in idiot mode.  

Talk about immature ... I didn't say anything about your husband ... err wife or your children.  

You ain't deserving to lick Ol' Red's toenails.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 6, 2009)

And you fellas talk about the spiritual forum????


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been trying to stay out of this thread but I have to agree with all here,

Proside,

If you would post one positive reply for every 20 negative ones, you might not be getting so much grief. 

If that's not possible for you, there are plenty of sites with those just like yourself. You can rip each other day and night with no chance of a thread such as this. Sounds like your kind of place doesn't it? you will probably find Red there and you two can resume were you left off


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> I've been trying to stay out of this thread but I have to agree with all here,
> 
> Proside,
> 
> ...



And this is coming from a guy who has come on here and taken more grief than anyone on these boards the last two years.. Good post snook but I'm afraid you're wasting your time.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 6, 2009)

Ol Red got himself banned after many, many repeated warnings. That is the fact. Had nothing to do with any other member. Trying to implicate another member in Red's banning is incorrect and not justified. Ol Red was the author of his own misfortune. That is the plain simple truth. Now, what's done is done. Please move on.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 6, 2009)

Also, one other thing. The personal attacks in this forum are unnecessary and against the rules. Please feel free to bash other schools and have fun with the rivals. I have taken and given my share over the years here as a die-hard GaTech fan. But, there is no reason to get "personal" with it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 6, 2009)

morning ladies......

i reckon Red's still locked up, eh?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2009)

Red was/is an annoying mutt crybaby. He's gone. Don't look like he's gonna be coming back. Get over it.

And yes, I know him personally and have broken bread with him many times over the years.

That don't change the facts.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a personal attack to me...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Feb 6, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Red was/is an annoying mutt crybaby. He's gone. Don't look like he's gonna be coming back. Get over it.
> 
> And yes, I know him personally and have broken bread with him many times over the years.
> 
> That don't change the facts.



many of those from your fanbase as well.....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Sounds like a personal attack to me...



Not so. Red is evidently no longer a member here, so it's can't really be considered a personal attack. Now, if I called you what you are, it could be construed as personal.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread has over ran it's course and really there is nothing more that can be said that has not already been said. Ol Red is not coming back. Once a member is banned there is no clemency, period.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2009)

What I want to say, is better off unsaid, but remember this, whoever gets banned from this site, did it to their own self, not the Admins or Mods. We just get blamed for it. I`ve had enough of it, myself.....


----------

